# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  nơi   màn hình iphone x chính hãng được lấy trực tiếp từ hãng,

## conchung68

*chỗ   màn cảm ứng iphone x chính hãng được du nhập*

Thay màn hình iphone x không chỉ đòi hỏi khoa học viên phải tinh thông chuyên sâu về các chi tiết trên vật dụng di động. Mà mọi thao tác tháo sửa chữa, sửa chữa, đề xuất phải thật kĩ càng và chu đáo thì mới đem lại chất lượng tốt nhất cho các bạn.



Ntrình độ chuyên môn giỏi, hàng ngũ kỹ thuật viên có tay nghề lâu năm. Đây còn là một trong những trung tâm chữa điện thoại iphone x uy tín. Chuyên sản xuất linh kiện, phụ kiện chính hãng, có thể giúp bạn an tâm thay màn mới, hay khắc phục triệt để phần lớn các sự cố hư hỏng đang xảy ra trên đồ vật iphone x.

  màn hình iphone x giá rẻ được du nhập trực tiếp từ dịch vụ, có nguồn cội duyên cớ rõ ràng. Bảo hành 12 tháng, cam kết hoàn tiền 100% nếu người mua không ưng ý về chỗ.

*màn cảm ứng iphone x giá bao nhiêu tiền?*



Mang đến cho các bạn giá bán rẻ nhất so với thị phần. Giảm ngay 100.000đ dành cho học trò, sinh viên, các bạn tài xế kỹ thuật.

>>> Xem bảng giá chi tiết: *Thay màn hình cảm ứng iphone x*

>>> Liên hệ qua Hotline: 1900 2261 để được trả lời và hỗ trợ trực tiếp.

*Thay màn hình iphone x trong những trường hợp nào?*

-Trong quá trình tiêu dùng, iphone x bị rơi rớt, va chạm với những vật sắc, cứng, khiến màn hình cảm ứng bị nứt vỡ.
 -màn bị loang màu, chảy mực, xuất hiện nhiều điểm chết, đốm đen.
 - iPhone x không lên hình, chỉ thấy một màu đen dù rằng vẫn nghe thấy chuông báo tin nhắn hay cuộc gọi đến.
 -Có thể trước đó các bạn đã từng thay phải hàng fake, dẫn đến vừa thay xong màn hình lại tiếp diễn hư hỏng. Xuất hiện sọc ngang, sọc dọc, đơ, liệt cảm ứng.

*màn hình iphone x bị sọc*

trung tâm thay màn hình cảm ứng iphone x chính hãng, lấy liền. Thay màn hình cảm ứng iphone x, các bạn có thể nhận máy ngay trong vòng 45 phút. Toàn bộ trật tự sửa chữa và chữa đều được kiểm soát chặt chẽ. Cam kết tuyệt đối không bao giờ xảy ra trạng thái luộc đồ hay tráo đổi linh kiện của quý khách. Chính thành ra, không chỉ riêng iphone x mà phần nhiều phần lớn các nơi thay màn hình iphone x đều được đa số người mua tin tưởng và tuyển lựa.


 người dùng thay màn cảm ứng tại cửa hàng. Luôn mong muốn đem đến giá trị tốt nhất cho các bạn, cũng như chất lượng chỗ giá rẻ. Khi thay màn cảm ứng tại chỗ chúng tôi cam kết:

Chỉ sử dụng linh kiện uy tín, đạt chuẩn chất lượng của nhà sản xuất.
 Bảo hành lên đến 12 tháng, giảm giá 1 đổi 1 nếu phát sinh do lỗi công nghệ.
 Giá thay màn hình iphone x luôn được cập nhật với mức rẻ nhất ở thời khắc hiện nay. Miễn phí 100% giá tiền kiểm tra và vệ sinh máy.
 Giảm 200.000đ dành cho khách hàng tiêu dùng từ 2 showroom trở lên.
 Giảm 10.000đ dành cho người dùng thân thiết tại showroom.
 Cảm nhận của người mua về nơi

_quy trình thay màn hình iphone x tại cửa hàng._

hấp thu máy từ các bạn, sau đó kỹ thuật viên tiến hành kiểm tra lỗi.
 Đưa ra giải pháp khắc phục tốt nhất, cố nhiên giá thành địa điểm thay thế.
 Sau khi khách hàng đồng ý, công nghệ viên sẽ tiến hành thay màn hình.
 công nghệ viên rà soát cẩn thận màn cảm ứng, cùng với các chức năng về phần mền, phần cứng. Đảm bảo hoạt động ổn định trước khi bàn giao máy cho người dùng.
 người dùng nhận máy, thanh toán và ghi phiếu bảo hành. https://phonecare.vn

----------

